# T-shirt polybag



## defron (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello, I am needing the size of poly-bags for T-shirts? 
http://www.anthonylawrencecollection.com


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you try these threads you should get some good answers:
packaging related topics at T-Shirt Forums
polybags related topics at T-Shirt Forums
shipping supplies related topics at T-Shirt Forums
T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I use the 18" wide bags. I'll probably order 12"x15" for the smalls and mediums next time. 2 mil. heat seal.


----------

